# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > خبر: مونو 2.0 هم اومد

## Mehdi Asgari

http://www.mono-project.com/news/arc...08/Oct-06.html
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Oct-06.html

----------

